# Pontoon



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I am looking to purchase a pontoon boat and have been looking at some on KSL. I have seen a couple Fishcat 9 for sale but haven't found any reviews online for them. Does anyone on here own one or used one in the past? What are the + and -? I've also been looking at the Classic Accessories Colorado.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have three 'toons: Two are cheaper Creek Company Sport LT's. I paid $199 at cabelas for one to try it out, loved it so much I picked up a 2nd off KSL for $125. From there, I needed a 3rd and bought a Bucks Bags South Fork (very well built toon) off KSL for $220.

In practice, the cheaper CC Sport LTs are the family favorites due to low weight (50lbs). Either my wife or son can pick one up solo and carry it to the water. The Southfork is sturdier but much heavier to work with. Its bags are showing some major wear now and I'm kicking around getting two new pontoons for it ($175 each), or selling it and getting a new toon. 

I have kicked around getting the Colorado (I like the XT more than the base model), but IMO the fishcat is a more durable toon.

So my basic questions are:

What is your price range? 
How often will you use it?
How far will you need to carry it to get into the water?
Do you need to break it down for transport or leave it assembled in the back of a truck or on a trailer?


-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, own a 21 footer.

+ : more room to move around.

- : maneuver like a brick and are terrible in windy conditions unless anchored or tied up.

My preference is the finesse of a "bassboat".


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a Creek Company pontoon, have had multiple float tubes, and also own an inflatable raft. Over the years, I have used all three extensively and all three have their pros and cons. I believe a lot of your choice should depend on where and how you plan to use it.

Personally, now that I have kids who I like to take with me, the inflatable raft is the best option. Besides keeping me dry and out of the cold, I can take my kids virtually anywhere I go. I have used the raft all over Southern Utah including places like Minersville and Newcastle as well as all over the Boulder mountain. I wouldn't be afraid to use it on the likes of Fish Lake either. The downside to the inflatable is that it is a little more difficult to transport and carry from the truck to the water than the pontoon or float tube. On the flip side, though, I can pack it virtually anywhere on the Boulder with reasonable effort compared to the pontoon that I wouldn't pack anywhere.

Anyway, my raft is this one: https://www.amazon.com/Intex-Mariner-Boat-Set-Grey/dp/B00ACBCOII
It is reasonably affordable and has been quite durable even though the oars are pretty crappy.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL dont pack pontoons anywhere, thats what inflatable floattubes are for.


-DallanC


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I owned two Fishcat's with the dual bladders per side. Nice units, very stable and roomy. Most trips I didn't deflate them, but just adjust the air pressure when I reached my destination. 
Not for packing by any means. 70lbs with an awkward frame is tough to carry. Included fishing gear, fish finder, elec. motor, battery, ( 75lbs or so ). Sometimes I would trailer them, other times I would just throw it in the back of the truck. 
Never had problems with either of them. Looking to buy another...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Pile'em up! Higher the better! :mrgreen:










-DallanC


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

DallanC said:


> LOL dont pack pontoons anywhere, thats what inflatable floattubes are for.
> 
> -DallanC


Or inflatable rafts. The problem with float tubes is that you hang in the water. IF you are fishing in early spring water or high mountain reservoirs, this can be problematic because the water can be really cold. Cold enough that you can only tolerate being on the water for relatively short amounts of time. I hated going on weekend fishing trips on the Boulder and then having to spend considerable amounts of time on shore warming up my frozen legs and feet. With my raft, I can spend the whole day on the water if I choose...

...Dallan, just curious, but why don't you deflate those pontoons to the point that you can load all three of them a little more comfortably? A good pump would easily inflate those pontoons in a couple minutes. This is the pump I use and it works really well with the truck:
https://hyside.com/product/pump-electric-rule-12v/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Or inflatable rafts.


Thats a good idea too. In fact I have a rubber duckie bright yellow inflatable raft that would work for fishing I'll give away for free if anyone wants.



> ...Dallan, just curious, but why don't you deflate those pontoons to the point that you can load all three of them a little more comfortably? A good pump would easily inflate those pontoons in a couple minutes. This is the pump I use and it works really well with the truck:
> https://hyside.com/product/pump-electric-rule-12v/


That picture is assembled and in camp at the reservoir. We only load them like that to get back and forth from the water to the camper.

As for inflating / deflating in general, I find that creases in the bladders when deflated form weak spots and later air leaks. I never fully deflate pontoons, ever. For winter storage I'll lower the pressure enough they retain shape but not cause stress like fully inflated pontoons, say 2-3lbs is fine for storage.

The point of the picture is more to show what opening the door to owning pontoons may land a person, they are FUN and handy... and once everyone in the family uses one once, they will all want one for themselves 

-DallanC


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

DallanC said:


> I have three 'toons: Two are cheaper Creek Company Sport LT's. I paid $199 at cabelas for one to try it out, loved it so much I picked up a 2nd off KSL for $125. From there, I needed a 3rd and bought a Bucks Bags South Fork (very well built toon) off KSL for $220.
> 
> In practice, the cheaper CC Sport LTs are the family favorites due to low weight (50lbs). Either my wife or son can pick one up solo and carry it to the water. The Southfork is sturdier but much heavier to work with. Its bags are showing some major wear now and I'm kicking around getting two new pontoons for it ($175 each), or selling it and getting a new toon.
> 
> ...


I would like to stay around $500 I can leave it assembled and put it in my truck. I usually don't have to carry it far to get it to the body of water. I hope to be using it at least twice a month.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I found and purchased a colorado xt for $350 on KSL, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats a good deal, congratulations. My advice, go buy you a 1.5 or 3lb kayak "grapnel" anchor and 40ft of good nylon rope. They are light weight, fold up and nice to tie off in the middle of a lake to fish... or to just anchor off and wait for gusty winds to die down. Buy one of those water "noodles" and cut off 8" and tie the other end of the anchor rope to. Then you can wind up all the rope onto it... its nice because the noodle part keeps the rope afloat incase of a mishap... or you need to move and return to the same exact spot by just leaving the anchor, untying and leaving it adrift.

https://www.iboats.com/shop/seachoi...qob7rwT8Oas-WrkqB53_WAU0KtlAD0Q8aAgDsEALw_wcB

IDK what kind of air valve that toon has, but buy a spare filling attachment to keep with you.

-DallanC


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

My family has 5 Classic Accessory pontoons (2 Colorados, 2 Outfitter XT, and 1 Copper River). They are excellent little boats. I'm shocked at how much more expensive they are now compared to when we bought all ours. All of ours were purchased new and for less than $300 at the time. I recommend that you purchase the $50 parts kit from Classic Accessories, I picked a couple up and they've saved my bacon a couple times when a clevis pin or filling tube has come up missing or an oar lock has malfunctioned.

I've floated the Green below the Gorge and had a blast fishing along the way.... granted doing so in sub-freezing temperatures in late February may not have been wise but it sure was fun! Also, as a graduation present I got a little electric trolling motor and that (1) has really made me lazy, I rarely put fins on anymore when I fish the lakes and (2) really helps getting off water when the wind comes up!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I won this 12 foot Scadden at a Trout Unlimited banquet:









Like High Desert said, they are not so good in the wind:









It's a nice toon. I need to use it more:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a Colorado pontoon. Bought it years (and years) ago from Costco. They are good toons.

Here's a suggestion for transporting in the back of a truck:
Take a couple 2x4's and clamp them across the bed, then set the pontoon on them and strap it down. Now you still have your bed to put everything else under the pontoon.

As Dallan pointed out with pictures, pontoons become a transporting issue when you decide it's time to invite a friend (or two) to go with you.

like w2u, my dad exclusively uses a raft. It's nice. It has a good rowing frame. It is designed for running rivers -- but the number of fish that have been pulled from Minersville from that raft is staggering. We use it all the time anymore -- it's rather enjoyable to be in the boat together vs. each in personal pontoon going different directions.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like your vid Brett. Short, sweet and to the point! Good job!:O||:


----------

